# نصف قطر عجلة السيارة



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

Car Wheel Radius

:73::73:

نصف قطر عجلة السيارة يعتبر واحد من أهم العوامل بالسيارة. فهي يدخل في حساب ارتفاع السيارة car height, ويحدد مسافة الخلوص بين السيارة والأرض (الخلوص الأرضي)ground clearance , ومقدار زاوية الاقتراب الأمامية والخلفيةangle of approach . 

هذا ويؤثر نصف قطر الإطار على مقدار ارتفاع مركز ثقل السيارة center of mass height, واتزان السيارة, ويؤثر أيضاً على مقاومة التدحرجrolling resistance , ويحدد مقدار سرعة السيارةcar velocity , ومقدار قوة الجرtractive effort . 



أولاً؛ ما المقصود بعجلة السيارة؟ عجلة السيارة هي الجزء الدائري الشكل المتصل بمحاور السيارة الأمامية والخلفية, وتعمل على حمل السيارة. وعند دورانها تقوم بدفع السيارة, وتسهل عملية حركتها وتوجيهها. 













ثانياً؛ مما تتكون عجلة السيارة؟ تتكون عجلة السيارة من العجلة المعدن (الجنط) rim, والمحاط بالإطار المطاطي tire. وينفخ الإطار بالهواء بعد تركيبه على العجلة المعدن. 







ثالثاً؛ ما هو المقصود بكلمة نصف قطر؟ المقصود بكلمة نصف قطر هو نصف قطر الدائرة, وهو المسافة من مركز الدائرة إلى نقطة على المحيط الخارجي للدائرة. 









رابعاً؛ ما هو نصف قطر العجلة؟ في الحقيقة هناك أكثر من تعريف لنصف قطر العجلة! 



1. wheel size نصف القطر المحدد من مقاس الإطار

2. free radiusنصف القطر الحر 

3. static radiusنصف قطر التحميل 

4. dynamic radius نصف قطر الحركة 

5. نصف قطر التدحرج rolling radius



خامساً؛ هل تعني تلك الأقطار قطر واحد بمسميات مختلفة؟ الحقيقة أن كل قطر له التعريف الخاص به وتختلف إبعاد أنصاف الأقطار من قطر إلى أخر.



1- نصف القطر المحدد من مقاس الإطار:

المعلومات عن القطر المحدد لمقاس الإطار تكون مكتوبة على جدار الإطار الجانبي. ولكن مكتوبة بشكل رمزي, ويحتاج إلى قليل من المعاملة للحصول على نصف قطر الإطار. نجد على جانب الإطار الكثير من المعلومات الهامة مثل أسم الشركة المصنّعة للإطار, أسم الإطار, مقاسه, السرعة والحمل المخصص له, تاريخ الصنّع والرقم التسلسلي, وأقصى نفخ, والكثير من المعاملات الهامة والتي سوف يأتي ذكرها فيما بعد.

ويوجد مقاس الإطار ضمن تلك المعلومات وهو في العادة يكون مكتوب بحروف وأرقام بارزة بهذه الصيغة (مثال):

P205/65R15 90H 



P
يرمز الحرف على أن السيارات المخصص لها ذلك الإطار, فحرف P يدل على سيارة ركاب Passenger, ويدل أيضاً على أن أبعاد الإطار بالمليمتر. في بعض الإطارات يكتب المقاس بدون الحرف الأول.

205
الثلاث أرقام التالية تدل على عرض الإطار widthبالمليمتر.

/
علامة فصل بين الأرقام.

65
الرقمين التاليين نسبة الشكل aspect ratio, وهي حاصل قسمة ارتفاع الإطار مقسوم على عرض الإطار ومضروب في مائة, ومقرب إلى أقرب صفر أو خمسة. 

R
حرف يدل على التركيب الإنشائي للإطار, شعاعي Radial.

15
قطر العجلة المعدن الجنطrim diameter , بالبوصة. 

90
معامل حمل الإطار. (يدل على أقص حمل مصرح به للإطار)

H
رمز السرعة. (يدل على أقصى سرعة مصرح بها للإطار)




يمكن عن طريق عرض الإطار, ونسبة الشكل, وقطر الجنط من تحديد قطر الإطار وبالتالي تحديد نصف قطره. 



قطر الإطار (من رموز المقاس) = [عرض الإطار× (نسبة الشكل/ 100)] + قطر الجنط × معامل تحويله إلى المليمتر



قطر الإطار بالمثال (مليمتر) = [ 205 × (65/ 100)] + 15 × 25.4



= 133.25 + 381 = 514.25 مم



ويكون نصف قطر الإطار = قطر الإطار÷2 = 514.25÷ 2 = 257.125 مليمتر = 25.71 سم 









Tire Dimensions برنامج أكسل (EXCEL) لحساب أبعاد العجلة من البيانات المدونة على الإطار



2- نصف القطر الحر للعجلة:



وهو يتم عن طريق قياس قطر العجلة مرفوعة عن الأرض, أو قياس الإطار الاحتياطي. وهو اكبر بعد بين حافتي الإطار. وهو القياس الذي يمر بمركز الإطار. 



نصف قطر العجلة الحر = قطر العجلة الحر ÷ 2



نصف القطر هذا يتساوى مع نصف القطر المحدد من المقاس.







3- نصف قطر التحميل (الاستاتيكي):

عند النظر إلى العجلة والسيارة واقفة, نجد أن العجلة لا تماثل دائرة, ولكن هناك عند الجزء الملامس للأرض نجد أن العجلة مسطحة. هذا الاختلاف نتيجة تحميل العجلة وإنبعاج الجدار المطاطي للإطار نتيجة الحمل. 

نصف القطر هذا يكون أقل من نصف القطر الحر بمقدار عدد من السنتمترات. 

ويقل نصف قطر التحميل مع زيادة الحمل, أو نقص نفخ الإطار, أو الاثنين معاً. 







4- نصف قطر الحركة (الديناميكي): 

مع حركة السيارة ودوران العجلة, العالية نجد أن القوة الطاردة المركزية تؤثر على زيادة نصف قطر التحميل وخصوصاً عند السرعات العالية. كما يتأثر نصف القطر بجهد الجر للعجلة, ويختلف من العجلة القائدة إلى العجلة المنقادة. 



5- نصف قطر التدحرج:

أحيانا يطلق عليه نصف القطر الديناميكي, ويتأثر قطر التدحرج بمقاس الإطار, والتحميل, والحركة, بالإضافة إلى حالة الانزلاق أو الزحف slip. وهو يحسب من المسافة المقطوعة عند دوران العجلة. 

ففي حالة الانزلاق (دوران العجلة) دون حصول حركة للسيارة يكون قطر التدحرج يساوي صفر. وفي حالة الزحف (حركة العجلة) بدون دوران يصبح قطر التدحرج يساوي مالا نهاية. 

عند دوران العجلة دون انزلاق أو زحف كل لفة تسير العجلة مقدار محيطها (2 ط نق) حيث "ط" هو النسبة بين محيط أي دائرة مقسوم على قطرها, و "نق" هو نصف قطر العجلة. 



المسافة المقطوعة خلال لفة واحدة = 2 ط نق = 2 نق × ط = القطر × (المحيط ÷ القطر) = المحيط 



ولإيجاد قيمة نصف قطر التدحرج تدفع السيارة وصندوق التروس في وضع الحياد لمسافة معينة "ل" ويقاس عدد لفات العجلة "ن", وعليه تكون المسافة "ل" هي عدد لفات العجلة "ن" مضروبة في محيطها " 2 ط نق". ويحسب نصف قطر التدحرج كالتالي:



المسافة المقطوعة خلال عدد لفات = عدد اللفات × في محيط العجلة 



ل = ن × 2 ط نق 



وعليه يكون نصف قطر التدحرج


نق = ل ÷ ( ن × 2 ط)



في حالة الانزلاق (دوران العجلة) بدون حركة, تصبح " ل" في المعادلة السابقة تساوي صفر وعليه يكون نصف قطر التدحرج صفر.

وفي حالة الزحف (غلق العجلة) وتحركها دون دوران, تصبح " ن" في المعادلة السابقة تساوي صفر وعليه يكون نصف قطر التدحرج ما لا نهاية. 



ويستخدم نصف قطر التدحرج لحساب سرعة السيارة car velocity. وتحسب سرعة السيارة من المعادلة:



السرعة (كم/ ساعة) = 0.377 × نصف قطر التدحرج للعجلة (بالمتر) × سرعة دوران العجلة (لفة/ دقيقة)


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

قطر العجلة عند الدوراننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Eng.Amir (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا للمتابعة الفعالة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

هل يوجد استفسارررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

